# I havent been around in a while



## Roaddkingg (Nov 30, 2018)

Hello fella's.
I'm not new by any means. I have been around here for many moons from back in the day with supermans daddy.
Just been tied up with other sites and life.
I still see some familiar names and perhaps some of you remember me.
I will try to chime in more often.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Nov 30, 2018)

Welcome back.


----------



## GarlicChicken (Nov 30, 2018)

Welcome back man


----------



## brazey (Nov 30, 2018)

Welcome back to the Board...


----------



## zhong (Dec 1, 2018)

welcome back


----------



## jolter604 (Dec 1, 2018)

Welcome back


----------



## botamico (Dec 4, 2018)

Welcome back to the forum.


----------



## adhome01 (Dec 23, 2018)

Welcome back!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 30, 2018)

Roaddkingg said:


> Hello fella's.
> I'm not new by any means. I have been around here for many moons from back in the day with supermans daddy.
> Just been tied up with other sites and life.
> I still see some familiar names and perhaps some of you remember me.
> I will try to chime in more often.



Welcome BACK!


----------



## Roaddkingg (Dec 31, 2018)

Thanks for all the welcomes.
Many of us have been at this game for decades and for us it's just a way of life.
We have many  new sponsors and some of the old are gone.
A guy at work asked me one day what am I going to do when I cant lift anymore....I said that wont happen
We just change and adapt.


----------



## gmta99 (Dec 31, 2018)

welcome back.. 
 I also am back after a while..


----------

